# Raw eggs ? Can I change my dog to raw food without mixing it with kibble ?



## Azizamm (May 3, 2013)

I heard alot of raw eggs and I search about it 
Some people say its fine and good yhe other said no and how many time I can give him raw eggs per week ? 

Is it fine to change from kibble to raw food direct ? If the dog eat it ? 

And thank u all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I changed my dogs over 'cold turkey'~one of them was 11 yrs old at the time and she transitioned easily. 
But make sure you are versed on balances and portions. I would also add in digestive enzymes and probiotics during the diet change. Raw fresh(frozen) green tripe has both.
I have chickens so my dogs get eggs often, they prefer hard boiled instead of raw eggs. Certain textures are hard for them to do(raw thawed fish!)


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I give one to two raw eggs a week. I used to just put the egg as is and let her crack it and eat the shells too. I now crack it for her, no good reason except I just want to do that. I've heard of people who give a lot more eggs in a week (more than 1 a day) because they raise chickens. I'd do the same if I raise my own chickens!

Both my dogs are switched cold turkey and no issues. 

On tripe - it gives my GSD the runny poop so I have to give in very very small portions or none at all. For digestive enzymes and probiotics, I give raw goat milk and other natural supplements instead.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I switched over gradually, but mostly because I had buyer's remorse over the giant bag of kibble I had just bought. After a week of marked digestive improvement, I said to heck with the 35lbs of kibble I had left over and made the full switch. I give Ralphie 1 raw egg everyday. The thing I've noticed that is "controversial" with them is the shells of ones that aren't organic may have wax and/or chemicals on them to make them look whiter and shinier. For this reason, I give him organic brown eggs. Another thing is the egg whites are enzyme inhibitors, but really it only has a negative effect if the main protein you're feeding is eggs. I crack the egg myself (and crush the shell up) and whisk in the probiotic & enzyme supplement as well as his fish oil. I've read that one a day can cause diarrhea, but he's never had a problem with it. I wouldn't give any more than one a day, though, just to be safe. 

Feeding Your Dog Raw Eggs – Good Or Bad? | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

The diarrhea is mostly caused by the uncooked white of the egg. When it comes to raw & egg its better to cook it. Its the only thing thats better for you cooked. The reason is the whites cannot be utilized by either humans or dogs when uncooked, so besides the diarrhea your wasting mass amounts of proteins. Turns out rocky balboa had it wrong. I boil the eggs and keep the shell on as well, crushed up. The dogs hind end will tell you when he has to much protein, you wont be able to share a room comfortably. Pe you:wild:

My teenagers and full grown can have a egg or two a day without stinking me out. There may be a transition period on a rapid switch, but wont hurt anything but your carpet if a mistake happens. I peel the shell off for puppies, puppies should not be given supplemental calcium. The shell is calcium.







katro said:


> I switched over gradually, but mostly because I had buyer's remorse over the giant bag of kibble I had just bought. After a week of marked digestive improvement, I said to heck with the 35lbs of kibble I had left over and made the full switch. I give Ralphie 1 raw egg everyday. The thing I've noticed that is "controversial" with them is the shells of ones that aren't organic may have wax and/or chemicals on them to make them look whiter and shinier. For this reason, I give him organic brown eggs. Another thing is the egg whites are enzyme inhibitors, but really it only has a negative effect if the main protein you're feeding is eggs. I crack the egg myself (and crush the shell up) and whisk in the probiotic & enzyme supplement as well as his fish oil. I've read that one a day can cause diarrhea, but he's never had a problem with it. I wouldn't give any more than one a day, though, just to be safe.
> 
> Feeding Your Dog Raw Eggs – Good Or Bad? | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've never had a dog with diarrhea from eggs. Multiple dogs, feeding one or more eggs every day for years.

Katro, the organic eggs also have the wax/oil/chemicals on the shells. That is because commercial eggs MUST be cleaned and cleaning removes the natural protection that keeps bacteria out of the eggs. That natural covering must be replaced with a man-made alternative. I would never feed the shell of a store bought egg.
I have chickens so I don't need to worry about the shells. Besides, the shells go back to the chickens, not to the dogs lol


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

Dainerra said:


> Katro, the organic eggs also have the wax/oil/chemicals on the shells. That is because commercial eggs MUST be cleaned and cleaning removes the natural protection that keeps bacteria out of the eggs.


Was not aware of that! I can easily not give the shells; Ralphie probably could care less about the shells - he's a fan of the yolks.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

I probably should have mentioned the diarrhea or loose stool will stop fairly quickly as the dog continues to receive the raw egg white. Their digestive system will adjust. Long and not a fun read, but never the less. 

THE DIGESTIBILITY AND UTILIZATION OF EGG PROTEINS.
BY W. G. BATEMAN.

THE DIGESTIBILITY AND UTILIZATION OF EGG PROTEINS


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

That link did not work lets try that again:

http://ia700209.us.archive.org/1/items/digestibilityuti00bate/digestibilityuti00bate.pdf


----------

